# Looking for Dales Pony mare, Caphouse Darcy



## tda (22 September 2017)

Hi, I am looking for a grey dales mare that we bred, she was sold from Darwin area, Lancashire in 2014 I think, to a home in the north of Scotland, possibly John o groats


She is still registered at the dales pony society with the lady we sold her to as a weanling , so the new owner has not registered the pony in their name

The mare will be 8 years old, and probably very dappled grey.


----------

